# New Here: Mike



## 1chance (Dec 28, 2011)

Just joined. Hope to learn alot from you guys, as I am starting a training regimen of my own. Trying to get where I used to be... and hopefully beyond.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*1chance* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## bobbli (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard!! Can't wait to catch a glimpse of that training regimen


----------



## brazey (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 28, 2011)

Big Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome, Mike


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------

